# Mississippi Fox Squirrels



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm new at this whole forum thing but i decided to get on just to conversate amongst my fellow hunters. I'm from MS. and our fox squirrel population appears to be unplentiful, at least where i hunt. I am a very skilled squirrel hunter, but these fox squirrels seem to elude me. I hunt in the types of habitats that they like to live in, with their favorite food sources but i still can't seem to see any. Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

go into the area where they feed, oak and walnut tress are the best. Sit down with your back up against a tree and don't move. They will come out and carry on once they think it's safe again. After you shoot one, just watch where it lands and wait some more, you should be able to get 2-3 out of one location before they get wise to you. That's how we did it when I lived down in southern IL.


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm great at killing them. My problem is seeing them. I have killed only 7 fox squirrels my entire life as opposed to nearly 400 grays. I have problems seeing them. I hunt around oak trees, hickory trees, pine trees, horse apple trees and many other of their favorite foof sources. I hunt along fence rows and patches of woods surrounded by open areas. All of these are known as prime fox squirrel habitats. I just cant see the animals. My junior year in high school I killed 78 squirrels b/w the months of October and early January. Of all of those squirrels, only 3 were fox squirrels and thats b/c thats all i saw. I'm asking what tactics or areas could i use or hunt to see more fox squirrels?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Where there are lots of gray squirrels, there will not be very many fox squirrels. Gray squirrels can eat apples, acorns, and other fruits and nuts long before they are ripe enough to be edible by fox squirrels. Therefore, a large population of grays means almost no fox squirrels will be able to survive in the same area. For example, where I live in Georgia, I have never seen a fox squirrel in the 10 years I've been hunting.

I would actually suggest that if you want to be able to hunt fox squirrels, then take a few years or so and hunt nothing but grays. That is really all you can do...

:sniper:


----------

